

2 beers + 2 hours + fear of earthquakes = this - cobookman
https://isthereanearthquakenearme.herokuapp.com/

======
slvv
Awesome - that's totally the response I was hoping for :)

------
Schwolop
"No" \- _phew_

Thanks man!

